# [mpdscribble] ne fonctionne pas avec last.fm

## NEOxAKIRA

Bonsoir,

ça fait un bout de temps que mpdscribble marchait pu chez moi et il ne marche toujours pas après une désinstallation et suppression de son fichier de conf...

que faire ?

chez vous ça fonctionne ?

je suis en ~amd64 ma version de mpdscribble est la 0.21 avec le use curl d'activé...

merci

----------

